
Indexing the Sphere with the Hierarchical Triangular Mesh (2005) - codezero
http://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0701164
======
acemarke
It's a pretty nifty concept. Had to use this type of processing a couple years
ago when doing some calculations that involved rotating
azimuth/elevation/distance values around a sphere. Fortunately, I was able to
find a nicely-licensed C implementation in
[https://github.com/smonkewitz/scisql](https://github.com/smonkewitz/scisql)
that was originally intended for embedded use in a database.

~~~
codezero
That's cool, what were you working on that required those calculations, it
sounds neat.

